# Quiet concrete drilling??



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Why avoid an SDS drill? The SDS is just the bit retainer type, has nothing to do with sound.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

A quiet...hammer...drill...


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I'd actually test a few brands and see how you do, on the actual site, different concrete will drill differently. I have had best luck with Bosch, especially the ones with the blue paint on the twist, and Dewalt. You might also want to test how many holes you get out of a bit. 

You'll probably do better with a corded drill than cordless, but who knows. 

A vacuum on the drill will help too, or blowing out the hole regularly. Maybe a vacuum is too loud too. A can of canned air works great but blows dust back on you pretty hard, wear goggles. A squeeze bulb type blower (think turkey baster) will work too. 

Use a drill stop or tape your bit or something, to the exact depth you need to go. 

Use the anchor that works with the least possible drilling. You might be better with a short 5/32" tapcon or other small concrete screw. Actually that's almost a sure thing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> A quiet...hammer...drill...


Like the one's on 'Mission Impossible'.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Actually if it's 1/4" a ramset nail gun might be better.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A 1 hour window per day is a pretty strict stipulation to accept in a situation in which you need to drill so many holes. So trying to get around that with a quieter rotary hammer seems like it might make waves. 

You need to drill without any hammering at all.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

If it's just minis and one hole straps, and 1/4" rod (1/4" studs you can extend with rod coupings), then a nail gun would be perfect. Ramset has a battery/propane gun that is very quiet and easy to use.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The way I read this he's looking for a drill bit that will work without a hammer action on the drill, because he can't possibly just limit the work to one hour a day. 

Unless you just go hire 100 guys for an hour.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> The way I read this he's looking for a drill bit that will work without a hammer action on the drill, because he can't possibly just limit the work to one hour a day.
> 
> Unless you just go hire 100 guys for an hour.


We had a 2 hour window once. We spent much of the previous day planning the racks marking the ceiling and would hit it hard the next morning with nothing but drilling and setting anchors.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

splatz said:


> The way I read this he's looking for a drill bit that will work without a hammer action on the drill, because he can't possibly just limit the work to one hour a day.
> 
> Unless you just go hire 100 guys for an hour.




Yeah I could have been more clear I was hoping for something like a diamond drill bit that would work without the hammer function. I'll look into the Ramset. The boss knew this was coming, but guys are bidding just to keep busy in this economy so I'll do the nightshift if it comes to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Jmcstevenson said:


> Yeah I could have been more clear I was hoping for something like a diamond drill bit that would work without the hammer function. I'll look into the Ramset. The boss knew this was coming, but guys are bidding just to keep busy in this economy so I'll do the nightshift if it comes to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We used the ramset T3 to be more specific. It was very efficient and little dust/debris.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I have used "silent concrete bits" before. Got them in Ottawa, Canada at a place called Len Murray Supply. They come in both regular chuck, and SDS. Just drill, no hammer. They work.......but expensive. Takes a lot of effort to drill compared to using the hammer. They also don"t last long. Maybe 12 to 20 holes per bit. 
Used them a lot. Did quite a bit of service work/small fit-ups in downtown government buildings where you can never make noise. No Hilti guns (ram set) either. Sometimes you don't have any other choice


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

eddy current said:


> I have used "silent concrete bits" before. Got them in Ottawa, Canada at a place called Len Murray Supply. They come in both regular chuck, and SDS. Just drill, no hammer. They work.......but expensive. Takes a lot of effort to drill compared to using the hammer. They also don"t last long. Maybe 12 to 20 holes per bit.
> Used them a lot. Did quite a bit of service work/small fit-ups in downtown government buildings where you can never make noise. * No Hilti guns (ram set) either. Sometimes you don't have any other choice*


Are you referring to only powder actuated tools? The ramset propane/battery system is usually exempt from the restrictions that "hilti guns" have because there is no explosive gun powder. We used them in a children's hospital and they were very strict on tools and methods they would allow.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

TGGT said:


> Are you referring to only powder actuated tools? The *ramset propane/battery system* is usually exempt from the restrictions that "hilti guns" have because there is no explosive gun powder. We used them in a children's hospital and they were very strict on tools and methods they would allow.


I've never seen that before, it looks badass!

I'd definitely be looking at that system if I only had an hour window and just needed to shoot a bunch of one hole straps to the wall. I bet it'd be at least a 3-1 ratio if you compared the time it takes to install a strap with the ramset versus a rotohammer. That's really a no brainer.


----------



## OSSElectric (Sep 28, 2015)

Cow said:


> I've never seen that before, it looks badass!
> 
> I'd definitely be looking at that system if I only had an hour window and just needed to shoot a bunch of one hole straps to the wall. I bet it'd be at least a 3-1 ratio if you compared the time it takes to install a strap with the ramset versus a rotohammer. That's really a no brainer.


In addition, on a long a$$ pole, they are surprisingly light and easy to maneuver


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Cow said:


> I've never seen that before, it looks badass!
> 
> I'd definitely be looking at that system if I only had an hour window and just needed to shoot a bunch of one hole straps to the wall. I bet it'd be at least a 3-1 ratio if you compared the time it takes to install a strap with the ramset versus a rotohammer. That's really a no brainer.


I was actually thinking, that with as quiet as it is compared to powder actuated or drilling, they might let them use it all day. It still has a "THUMP" but depending on where they are they might be able to get away with it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Jmcstevenson said:


> Client is only giving us from 11pm-midnight for hammer drilling due to noise. I've got about 5000 1/4" holes to make running pipe. Anyone familiar with a non-sds drill bit that'll work in this application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hammer is just an option, you can drill 1/4" holes all night long without using the drill on hammer.

If you need something specialized, find a Hilti Rep.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I keep reading this thread because it cracks me up. Really, an hour or two to drill 5000 holes? This place is so important they can't put up with a small hammer drill every 5 minutes? I would like to know more about the circumstances.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> I keep reading this thread because it cracks me up. Really, an hour or two to drill 5000 holes? This place is so important they can't put up with a small hammer drill every 5 minutes? I would like to know more about the circumstances.


This is true, and that hour is puzzling, obviously it's not residential, couldn't be industrial, what commercial customer would worry about it? It's not like you can install all that conduit like a ninja unnoticed except for the hammer drill giving you away.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

We were working in a data center/office plaza with a large atrium. Drilling in the basement would echo up to the 7th floor.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I keep reading this thread because it cracks me up. Really, an hour or two to drill 5000 holes? This place is so important they can't put up with a small hammer drill every 5 minutes? I would like to know more about the circumstances.


I think he was saying that if they are drilling holes during the project, they only have a small window of time each night for that activity.

I think I would shoot them. If you buy a really good gun, and I think 5000 anchors would well pay for it, you dont hear much more than a clink when it fires. 
I had hundreds of 3/8" studs to set in a Marina above some very expensive to clean yachts, I shot every one with a Hilti DX451. Little noise, no dust. There was no other choice.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

splatz said:


> This is true, and that hour is puzzling, obviously it's not residential, couldn't be industrial, what commercial customer would worry about it? It's not like you can install all that conduit like a ninja unnoticed except for the hammer drill giving you away.




It's a manufacturing plant with a lab attached, their reasoning is that one hour is when the lab staff isn't present and the cleaners are in there/room is restocked. 

As for the quiet drilling I have a hilti rep coming out Tuesday who's bringing a quiet powder actuated gun out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I hate these places that want a renovation, but they don't want any of the discomfort or inconvenience that comes along with it. It's like, do this already difficult task, and do it yesterday, but I don't want to hear you or see you or smell you or get any dust on my shoes or anything. Effing prima donnas I tell you.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

B-Nabs said:


> I hate these places that want a renovation, but they don't want any of the discomfort or inconvenience that comes along with it. It's like, do this already difficult task, and do it yesterday, but I don't want to hear you or see you or smell you or get any dust on my shoes or anything. Effing prima donnas I tell you.




Agreed. The worst I've had it was a county hall/municipal building that allowed us access to our job site exclusively through one back stairwell coming up from a trash compactor/garbage room because the city employees couldn't be running into us in stairwells, god forbid we use one of the two elevators. Same job we were delayed two days on coring/scanning, at the last minute, by the building construction manager because "someone in the building was pregnant". General had to prove the slab scanning would be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> I hate these places that want a renovation, but they don't want any of the discomfort or inconvenience that comes along with it. It's like, do this already difficult task, and do it yesterday, but I don't want to hear you or see you or smell you or get any dust on my shoes or anything. Effing prima donnas I tell you.


Amen, absurd restrictions that if you knew it all up front would be charged additionally for. :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> I hate these places that want a renovation, but they don't want any of the discomfort or inconvenience that comes along with it. It's like, do this already difficult task, and do it yesterday, but I don't want to hear you or see you or smell you or get any dust on my shoes or anything. Effing prima donnas I tell you.


No noise, no parking, can't use the elevator, no storage and want a discount with a 30 day completion for a 3 month job. Then want to charge you for security being there off hours to watch you.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

brian john said:


> No noise, no parking, can't use the elevator, no storage and want a discount with a 30 day completion for a 3 month job. Then want to charge you for security being there off hours to watch you.




Sounds like you've been on my last 5 jobs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

For future reference, we ended up renting a Hilti BX-3. My impact is louder than this thing. 

Thanks for the help guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Jmcstevenson said:


> For future reference, we ended up renting a Hilti BX-3. My impact is louder than this thing.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> ...


Looks badass


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If Milwaukee made that thing in 12 volt, I'll bet Hack would crawl over broken glass to get one.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Jmcstevenson said:


> For future reference, we ended up renting a Hilti BX-3. My impact is louder than this thing.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Will you be able to use it throughout the day?


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

TGGT said:


> Awesome. Will you be able to use it throughout the day?




I could use this thing in a nursery. It's seriously quieter than the guys cutting emt with non existent concrete reverberations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Jmcstevenson said:


> I could use this thing in a nursery. It's seriously quieter than the guys cutting emt with non existent concrete reverberations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing like having the right tool for the job. Faster, safer, easier.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have to get one of those.
No shots or fuel canisters to inventory. Just the nails and straps.


----------



## newcastle (Feb 24, 2013)

TGGT said:


> Awesome. Will you be able to use it throughout the day?


Google or Youtube milwaukee surge hydraulic. Driver


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

newcastle said:


> Google or Youtube milwaukee surge hydraulic. Driver


My 3 year old son is very sensitive to loud noises. I bought him some really good hearing protection when I'm working around the house. A quieter, more compact, and more powerful impact would be awesome.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

newcastle said:


> Google or Youtube milwaukee surge hydraulic. Driver


That looks suspiciously like an impact driver. That BX3 is like a nail gun.
I think I need one.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TGGT said:


> My 3 year old son is very sensitive to loud noises. I bought him some really good hearing protection when I'm working around the house. A quieter, more compact, and more powerful impact would be awesome.


The torque rating on those quieter hydraulic impact guns are lower, but since it's not peak torque it's supposed to actually be more powerful.

The Milwaukee guy explains it better in this video:


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> The torque rating on those quieter hydraulic impact guns are lower, but since it's not peak torque it's supposed to actually be more powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great Milwaukee needed an excuse to tack on another $100/bare tool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> The torque rating on those quieter hydraulic impact guns are lower, but since it's not peak torque it's supposed to actually be more powerful.
> 
> The Milwaukee guy explains it better in this video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCTBHS_Khx4


I actually watched a comparison video of milwaukee's fuel and the hydraulic. The hydraulic was much faster. 

I guess it's like a car, with a peaky power band vs one with a wide torque curve. 

Plenty of torque in the lower RPM's where most people use it makes more sense than a car that makes a lot of HP but only close to redline.

They said it was designed specifically around a kind, and length of fasteners 2-6'' or something which is what the majority of owners use. Not really for lags or nut busting.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I mainly use my impact gun for device screws, breaker screws, neutral bar screws, and DareDevil spade bits. I wonder how the hydraulic would do with spade bits...


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I mainly use my impact gun for device screws, breaker screws, neutral bar screws, and DareDevil spade bits. I wonder how the hydraulic would do with spade bits...


That's a good question, I wonder if the impact is better for spade bits and the hydraulic is better for augers.


----------

